# Ammo and large water changes



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

How can ammonia go higher with large water changes? I'm asking bc I just upgraded to a 65 from a 25, dumped all the water from my 25 into the 65, but that's still like a 70% water change. Transfered all my old filters, gravel, wood etc...


----------



## the keeper (Jan 16, 2010)

Soul Assassin said:


> How can ammonia go higher with large water changes? I'm asking bc I just upgraded to a 65 from a 25, dumped all the water from my 25 into the 65, but that's still like a 70% water change. Transfered all my old filters, gravel, wood etc...


are you saying your ammo went up? if so maybe because you stirred crap up from the gravel?


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

No, ammo and nitrite are at 0, just a question bc some peeps say ammo will go up with large water changes.

This is false, I did a 70% change and all good...


----------

